# Practical & theory test questions



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We have our provisional licenses and and busy studying away for our tests. Can anyone tell me if it is difficult to book a time to take book tests? We have until November 3rd to pass both tests. it wont show the times available for booking unless we put all our payment info in first. Does anyone know how far out these tests are booking right now?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That depends on test centres. Some are much busier than others, so you need to widen your net to find an earlier test date.


----------



## Pammie0000 (Dec 2, 2011)

you can also change the testing date and site after you pay for the test, I believe, up to 3 times. So after I booked mine 4 weeks out, I checked the site daily and a cancellation popped up and I was able to take it the next week. Good Luck!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! I wasn't sure how much time I needed to give for test sites being booked. Is it correct that you can't book your practical test until you pass your theory test?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can book your practical test but unless you have passed the theory test before you sit your practical test, you won't be able to take it.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so I could book both now and reschedule the practical test to a later date if I don't pass the theory test first?

I have been taking practise tests and doing pretty well. It helps that a lot of it is pretty much the same as driving in the USA. It would be nice if they published a book just on the differences in signs and traffic laws. It would make studying so much more efficient. Of course it has been many many years since I took my driving test in the USA. I am not sure I could pass the written test in the USA if I tried without studying.


----------



## fauvely (Jan 22, 2013)

My driving instructor told me there is about a 4 week wait for theory and practical tests. When I booked my theory test, I think the earliest date I could do it was 3-4 weeks. So I'd book that right away if I were you and study like mad. 

Unless you're certain you're ready for your practical test, I wouldn't book it until you're quite confident in your driving. I'm about 14 hours into my driving lessons and I sadly don't think I'll be ready to book my practical until I've gotten at least another 6-8 hours in. It's a challenge when you're used to a completely different way of driving!


----------



## fauvely (Jan 22, 2013)

lovestravel said:


> Ok so I could book both now and reschedule the practical test to a later date if I don't pass the theory test first?


from the gov.uk website:
"You must give at least 3 clear working days’ notice to change your test date or you’ll have to pay again. Sundays and public holidays don’t count as working days.

You can change your appointment 6 times - after that you’ll have to cancel your test and book a new one."


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I took my theory test yesterday and passed with flying colours. Yay! I bought the official dsa books and iPhone app and did fine. There were two questions on the real test that I had not see anywhere in the books nor the app. I guessed but I passed and that's all the matters. The hazard perception part is hard. I clicked too much on one section and it gave me zero points for the section. I think the point is to click often upon seeing the hazard but not so much to invalidate the section.

The website would not allow me to book my practical test prior to passing the theory test. I went online this morning and the earliest test date I could find within a reasonable distance was November 15. Someone mentioned being able to rebook if there is a cancellation. I didn't see any option to request contact for earlier dates that open up. Do you just have to check the website everyday to see if there is anything earlier?

I am debating whether to hire a professional instructor or not. I haven't really had the chance to look over the requirements too closely. The only thing that stuck out in my mind was the backing into a parking bay which I never do. Most everything else I think I should be ok. Any other tips on a successful first test?

One thing I noticed when studying for the theory test is that if you base your driving on observation of other drivers you will fail miserably. Most drivers do not follow the road rules at all!


----------



## Pammie0000 (Dec 2, 2011)

Good for you!! :tea:

Yes, you just have to keep checking the site daily to catch cancellations. That's how I moved mine. I took 5 lessons as the instructor will catch you out on any bad habits that might get you marked off, help with the maneuvers you will be required to do, such as reversing into a bay, and take you on the different routes that the test might follow so you will be familiar. I thought it was money well spent to pass with only 1 minor error and that was just because he thought I braked a little too hard at a junction. Easy to do when its a borrowed car. Oh, and if you have lessons, you get to use their car for the test with all the thing-a-bobs like extra mirrors that are required to test. Keep us posted!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You should definitely have professional lessons because the instructor knows what an examiner is looking for and will help you pass the test, rather than just drive competently which I'm sure you can. And get plenty of practice between lessons - you have the advantage that you can do it on your own unlike other L-drivers.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

As always thanks so much for the valuable advice and support. I don't think we could have accomplished this move without this forum!

Anyone have recommendations for reliable certified driving instructors in the Berkshire area?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Instructors are town- and area-specific. Just ask around and I'm sure you get plenty of recommendations from satisfied customers. Have one introductory lesson and see how you get on. If the chemistry between you isn't right, find another.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Hiya lovestravel! Congrats on passing! I took my test for the first time 2 weeks ago and passed also  I did study the cd and apps to help me! They also had the hazard clip version which was useful. I booked my practical for the earliest date which was nov 8 but checked again later and got in a slot 2 weeks before that  I've signed up with RED driving lessons and my instructor has been great. I've been driving in the US for many years and driving for the past 8 months here in the UK and have done well. My instructor has been very helpful in showing me which routes I might be tested on and what they look for. I really was hesitant about getting lessons as I know how to drive but I've learned what they look for on test. They are really big on mirror checks and checking blind spots. Apparently I don't check my mirrors enough or signal my blinker early enough. Also they supposedly ask you a question or 2 about the car before you drive. 

Good luck on your practical and let us know how ya do! I hope to pass mine the first time!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, they will open the bonnet (hood in US) and ask you to show where the dipstick is, where to add engine oil, coolant, screen wash and brake fluid, so make sure your instructor will show you where they are!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I am in serious trouble. I had my first lesson with an instructor and I don't see how I am going to pass this test anytime soon. I have been driving over 30 years under American rules and habits (crossover steering for one) and old ingrained habits are going to be really hard to overcome. Instructor said most students average 65 hours of instruction and three tries on the actual exam. It's going to be tough to pass this thing. Ugh.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just forget your old habit(!) and learn new way of driving (most of us here don't drive like that but had to do the same when taking the test). Within a few lessons (sessions), you should get used to it.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Everything the instructor told me was so foreign. I thought I was going to be fine but my driving habits are so different. Not that I am not following the traffic laws or driving unsafe but the instructor said my hand positions while steering, braking and turn signal overuse will cause me to fail. Americans are taught to use turn signals for everything! That will be a hard habit to break. Do they really count off if you use it too often?

He also told me I go too fast through the roundabouts. When he talked me through the speed in which I should be going I had people running me over, overtaking and blaring the horn. He told me to take my foot off the gas with my foot covering the brake and the car literally came to a stop right in the middle of it. How are you supposed to get through a roundabout without pressing the gas at all?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to get used to the instructor's dual-control car in which you will be taking your test. Each car feels different, esp in the relationship between clutch and accelerator when driving manual. I can understand your dilemma as I have driven in the States and had to adapt to a different way. Listen carefully to what your instructor says, practise in quiet streets until you feel competent to cope in busy traffic, and get plenty of practice. Don't worry about other impatient drivers (this is Home County after all). They don't have to pass the test.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovestravel I feel your pain :/ I'm in to my 3rd lesson and I've had my instructor to step On the brake twice. I've been driving for about 15 years in the US so half then you and I've only had one wreck which was not my fault so I always thought I was a safe and reasonable driver. Well I felt terrible after my first lesson. He said I too was using my blinker to much and not checking the mirrors enough. He also said I was in the wrong lane for a 3 lane round about and that I pulled out in front of car in which I thought I had plenty enough time. I still have 5 more lessons until my exam and I'm still a bit nervous. I'm just trying to correct my mistakes and listen and understand the rules. I understand how foreign it all seems. 

When is your test? I take my 30 Oct :/


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Your instructor sounds like the exact same one I have! I am scheduled to have my test on November 15. Joppa- I thought we took our driving test in our own car. Is that not the case?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can but it's normal to do in instructor's car (you pay for it), as you are used to the car and examiner will feel more confident with dual-control.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

lovestravel said:


> Your instructor sounds like the exact same one I have! I am scheduled to have my test on November 15. Joppa- I thought we took our driving test in our own car. Is that not the case?


Yeah lol. 

You can take the exam in your own car as Joppa said but it's a bit of a pain. Everything has to be road worthy, you have to have the L sign on front and back, you have to fit an extra mirror for the exam am few other things I believe. I can't remember it all but they have info on it listed. My instructor said it cost £65 to use the car for my test and an hours lesson before the test.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thankfully the instructor car is exactly the same as ours. I saw they offered a test taking package on their website but I figured it was more for people without their own car. 

I had no idea there was another brake pedal on the other side of the car. I thought there was something wrong with the car until I realised there was another pedal. I had no idea the instructor was slowing me down. In fact he had told me to turn which I didn't understand his accent because he just blabbers the whole time. He stopped the car and I told him there was something wrong with the car. That it wouldn't go. He never told me he was hitting the brake. Very disconcerting. At least he could have told me that before we started. He mentioned the test person throwing on the brake even more often than he was. I assume they use the handbrake in your own car?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

ddang said:


> Yeah lol. You can take the exam in your own car as Joppa said but it's a bit of a pain. Everything has to be road worthy, you have to have the L sign on front and back, you have to fit an extra mirror for the exam am few other things I believe. I can't remember it all but they have info on it listed. My instructor said it cost £65 to use the car for my test and an hours lesson before the test.


What a pain! I guess I will be hiring the instructor for my test as well. No point in bothering with the other stuff. In the states as long as the car has a current inspection and has third party liability insurance cover you can use it for the driving test.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

If your having trouble understanding your instructor or you don't feel comfortable, you can change instructors. My company that I'm using just said to ask them to change instructors. Thankfully I got a good one and I feel comfortable while driving. 

I was also told that if it's not busy or no obstruction an you feel confident to do so then drive the speed limit. He said many fail because they go to slow ie speed limit is 40 and you go 25-30 try to drive the speed limit. I had a problem with this at times as I was being to cautious an driving to slow . Also he said you are judged on your safeness and confidence.


----------



## Pammie0000 (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I would try a different instructor as well. They should never put on their brake unless you are in danger of causing an accident. Have you looked over the scoring sheet? You are allowed 15 (!) "minor" faults, i.e. failure to use turn signal, not checking mirror, etc. A major fault is an automatic fail. I recommend using the instructor's car because you will be more on your guard and careful because it is not a car you are comfortable with, plus it has all the mirrors and L plates in place. I had trouble with the hand-over-hand turning as well, but drove quite a bit with my husband so he could "ping" me when I did it. Good luck! Keep us posted. Here is a link to the scoring sheet.

http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG...l-forms/dsa_dl25_driving_test_report_form.pdf


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Pammie0000 said:


> I think I would try a different instructor as well. They should never put on their brake unless you are in danger of causing an accident. Have you looked over the scoring sheet? You are allowed 15 (!) "minor" faults, i.e. failure to use turn signal, not checking mirror, etc. A major fault is an automatic fail. I recommend using the instructor's car because you will be more on your guard and careful because it is not a car you are comfortable with, plus it has all the mirrors and L plates in place. I had trouble with the hand-over-hand turning as well, but drove quite a bit with my husband so he could "ping" me when I did it. Good luck! Keep us posted. Here is a link to the scoring sheet. http://search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A0oG7jsvWVRSqRMAeXBXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEzaHYxamlkBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMgRjb2xvA2FjMgR2dGlkA1ZJUDIyNl8x/SIG=13lg3t30a/EXP=1381288367/**http%3a//assets.dft.gov.uk/publications/dsa-operational-forms/dsa_dl25_driving_test_report_form.pdf


Thank you so much for that! That really scares me. I can tell I need a lot of work.

I have a question. It states at the end of the form that if you are a foreign national you may be required to prove residency. What kind of document would I need to bring in order to prove this?

I am booked for another lesson next week with the same instructor. I am going to ask him to speak slower and more clearly this time and get rid of all the chatter. If it doesn't get better I will ask for someone else. One thing I found out they do is they will take the time to get an earlier time for testing for £40. While I am fine with my test date I had to book further away than my home area. The instructor said it would be better to take the test in the area in which he is training me so I am going to have them do this for me. When I checked the local test taking centre the earliest time was the middle of December.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just your passport with visa in it.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah thank you yet again Joppa!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Well this stinks. I just got an email from the driving school saying they could no longer provide me instruction due to bereavement. Family owned business which means I need to find an alternative quickly. I hope all is ok with them.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

It's even worse than I thought. My instructor and owner of the driving school was the one that passed away. Terrible! They are closing the school since it is family owned. It is such a sad situation. I feel just awful for them.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

At a time like this, the inconvenience we suffer over driving test pales into insignificance compared to what the family may be going through. My condolences.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

No kidding. Puts things in perspective.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Lovestravel, how are you getting on with driving? I take my test in 2 weeks time. I'm a bit nervous but I think I'm about ready.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I finally found another instructor in my area with an automatic transmission. I am going to start with at least 10 hours of lessons to start with and go from there. The new instructor recommended I rebook my test in chertsey or ashford. She said there are lots of American drivers testing there and they are a bit more lenient for American style of driving. I assume there must be a larger expat community there.

Good luck on your test! Let me know how it goes!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh that's really great news for you. Were you having lessons with a manual to begin with?

We already bought an automatic back in January so there is no need to learn on a manual plus if I want to drive a manual in the future I'll just do my test again in a manual.

I started out with 5 lessons and after driving a bit my instructor said I didn't need any more but I went ahead and booked 3 more to be safe and extra practice. 

I'll let ya know how I do.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Posting to follow - hope you both pass the practical! I'm still working on studying for the theory, and Lovetravel, I sooooo know what you mean about decades of American driving. I'm in no rush, my provisional doesn't expire for ten years - I have plenty of time to lose those American driving habits


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your provisional licence is valid till you are 70, but the photocard needs to be replaced every 10 years with new photo.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Your provisional licence is valid till you are 70, but the photocard needs to be replaced every 10 years with new photo.


Right, knew that It's just easier for me to say the whole thing expires. I'm really hoping to be on a full license this spring but those roundabouts are still daunting, even up here in my peaceful corner of Scotland.

I did manage to make way for the tattie tractor two weeks ago in a way that didn't leave my husband gasping, lol, so I think there's hope for me yet.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks AnAmericanInScotland I hope we pass too. Have you bought the theory CD practice? 

I bought the cd to practice on the computer but I also bought the app on the iPad. These really helped me. I went over the rule of the road online and then started all the practice test and when you get them wrong it will explain what the correct answer is and why. Then you can take all the timed test over and over with different questions. Also if you can there is an app for hazard clips or online you can search for hazard clips to prepare you for the 14 video clips on the test. There will also be a case study question on the exam. I found the test to be identical to all the practice questions and test I did. The set up of the computer was the same and the way the questions were worded was pretty much the same. I passed it the first time and I didn't find the test to be that difficult after loads of studying. 

Sorry if you knew all this information. Hope it's helpful to someone, as I was a nervous wreck when I was studying and took the test. It wasn't as bad as I had imagined.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> Thanks AnAmericanInScotland I hope we pass too. Have you bought the theory CD practice?
> 
> I bought the cd to practice on the computer but I also bought the app on the iPad. These really helped me. I went over the rule of the road online and then started all the practice test and when you get them wrong it will explain what the correct answer is and why. Then you can take all the timed test over and over with different questions. Also if you can there is an app for hazard clips or online you can search for hazard clips to prepare you for the 14 video clips on the test. There will also be a case study question on the exam. I found the test to be identical to all the practice questions and test I did. The set up of the computer was the same and the way the questions were worded was pretty much the same. I passed it the first time and I didn't find the test to be that difficult after loads of studying.
> 
> Sorry if you knew all this information. Hope it's helpful to someone, as I was a nervous wreck when I was studying and took the test. It wasn't as bad as I had imagined.


This whole thread has been extremely helpful, and your post has only added! 

I ordered the print set from TSO and am kicking myself for not adding the DVD set just for the hazard clips. I read what was said about clicking too many times and thereby losing an entire section (YIKES!) on the theory plus your posts about how it's helped you to have the DVD set. I'm ordering that today based on your experience with it.

I have to say that of the books I ordered, the signage, Highway Code, and _The Essentials of Driving_ are a huge help but I do think that DVD set should have been added to the basket!

It's really sad in a way. I've over 40 years driving experience on both farm-rural (raised in the US Desert-SouthWest on a cattle ranch), and crazy-busy city driving (name the metro area of the US and I've driven there. A lot) Over those years I've got two speeding tickets and no wrecks caused by me as a driver (hit twice by drunks, ten years apart).

Plus because my mother was Welsh I was back and forth UK-US growing up and I drove my mother's car often over here. I really thought I'd just get in and be able to drive no troubles - HAHAhahahahahahaha - silly me! In the twenty plus years between visits things have changed considerably.

Not. Going. As. Planned. :redface: :redface: :redface: :redface: 

Holy moly, I feel sixteen again, and the Nervous Nickie (my poor husband) in the passenger seat doesn't help at all! Lol, even my dad was easier to have as the 'responsible driver' back in the day


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh good I'm glad it was helpful information  the print set or books are only so good but the DVD was extremely helpful. I ordered it off amazon and it was the official dsa theory driving cd/DVD for PC or Mac. The actual exam is computer based and timed. All the practice questions and practice test are set in the same wording and format. The cd also has the individual sections so if you are struggling in one area then you can practice more. 

The hazard clips really aren't that bad. If you do constantly click then yeah it results in a 0 for that clip. All you do is click when you think you have seen a hazard. I did a few practice rounds online. 

Do study some of the case studies as you'll have one at the end with like 4 questions. 

My situation is a bit like yourself. Years of driving experience and I was raised in the south on a cattle ranch, then moved to the city when I was in Uni. So I have experience driving in different areas as well. 

It's good that you are driving now with your husband so that your getting comfortable driving on the left. I was able to drive the last 6 months on my US license to get a feel for the UK driving. I wasn't going to hire lessons as in my on opinion I'm a pretty safe driver and have loads of experience. But I decided I'll have a go and see what the lessons were like and what they actually test on. I'm so glad I took lessons as they teach learners how to drive a bit differently. 

With the theory test all I can say is study study. I studied for hours and for a few weeks before taking the exam. I only studied hard because well I didn't have a job or much to do and wanted to pass the first time. Lol My husband, brother in law and sister in law all told me that it was so difficult and I probably wouldn't pass it the first few times but I proved them wrong. If you do have any particular questions though I'll definitely try to help


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

DDang, the hard thing for me are the roundabouts - I have a serious 'choke' moment every time I approach one, and for a small market town in NE Scotland we have a lot of roundabouts! I'm always sure I'm going to stall the car trying to get through those. Ah well, practice, practice, and more practice!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> DDang, the hard thing for me are the roundabouts - I have a serious 'choke' moment every time I approach one, and for a small market town in NE Scotland we have a lot of roundabouts! I'm always sure I'm going to stall the car trying to get through those. Ah well, practice, practice, and more practice!


I totally understand that, lol I am still trying to learn those roundabouts. I'm in southeast London and we have loads of those as well. I'm ok when it's a two lane round about but the 3 lanes trip me up. My instructor told me that in 3 lanes If the left lane is turn only then use that lane to turn obviously. But if you are going straight and there are 3 lanes and left lane isn't marked as left only, then to stay in the left lane. I used the middle at first and he said no use the left and follow the road. I still trip up in the roundabouts lol. Apparently I also reverse to quickly and turn around to quickly. I'm use to following thru quickly and finishing my turnaround or verse but he said I must slow down and look more.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> I totally understand that, lol I am still trying to learn those roundabouts. I'm in southeast London and we have loads of those as well. I'm ok when it's a two lane round about but the 3 lanes trip me up. My instructor told me that in 3 lanes If the left lane is turn only then use that lane to turn obviously. But if you are going straight and there are 3 lanes and left lane isn't marked as left only, then to stay in the left lane. I used the middle at first and he said no use the left and follow the road. I still trip up in the roundabouts lol. Apparently I also reverse to quickly and turn around to quickly. I'm use to following thru quickly and finishing my turnaround or verse but he said I must slow down and look more.


:juggle: Oh yes, the nanosecond to choose the lane in the roundabout :bowl: Just love that moment (not).

I had to read your post out loud. Slowly. It actually started to make sense until I got to the part about '...and there are three lanes...', lol! (practice. practice. more practice. I'll get it one of these days!)

Oddly enough, though, my husband says I am otherwise 'not too bad' (he's light on praising people). I am going to have to really watch the hand-over-hand thing though, and this may sound a monumentally thick question but when you were talking about reversing into a bay, did you mean parallel parking? (Clearly I've not got that far yet)

I can't wait till the DVDs get here!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> :juggle: Oh yes, the nanosecond to choose the lane in the roundabout :bowl: Just love that moment (not). I had to read your post out loud. Slowly. It actually started to make sense until I got to the part about '...and there are three lanes...', lol! (practice. practice. more practice. I'll get it one of these days!) Oddly enough, though, my husband says I am otherwise 'not too bad' (he's light on praising people). I am going to have to really watch the hand-over-hand thing though, and this may sound a monumentally thick question but when you were talking about reversing into a bay, did you mean parallel parking? (Clearly I've not got that far yet) I can't wait till the DVDs get here!


Well there's reversing into a bay, parallel parking, reversing around the corner, and then reversing direction in a road(u turn with reversing). I am use to checking if the road is clear and then reversing quickly and getting it done with. Apparently you aren't suppose to do this quickly as you aren't being safe and looking around. Another thing is your suppose to turn the wheel as minimal as possible and not to turn the wheel at a stand still. I asked my instructor about hand over hand turn. He said what they look for is if you can keep the car in control. If it's in control when you do it then it's find. I also let the wheel slip thru my hand back into position after turning. He said this too was ok as long as you keep the car in control. Oh good you got the DVD, I'm absolutely sure they'll help out.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> Well there's reversing into a bay, parallel parking, reversing around the corner, and then reversing direction in a road(u turn with reversing). I am use to checking if the road is clear and then reversing quickly and getting it done with. Apparently you aren't suppose to do this quickly as you aren't being safe and looking around. Another thing is your suppose to turn the wheel as minimal as possible and not to turn the wheel at a stand still. I asked my instructor about hand over hand turn. He said what they look for is if you can keep the car in control. If it's in control when you do it then it's find. I also let the wheel slip thru my hand back into position after turning. He said this too was ok as long as you keep the car in control. Oh good you got the DVD, I'm absolutely sure they'll help out.


Reading _The Essentials of Driving_ gave me the impression the examiner would be ok with some things like the hand-over as long as control was clearly able to be maintained but it's great to hear you confirm that. 

And luckily I've never been a wheel slipper - my dad shouted that one right out of me:mmph: (He shouted a lot of potential habits out of me, lol, my examiner told me I was the most careful driver he'd ever seen. He never met my dad, who could turn a herd from the cab of the PU just with one shout) The terrain in the area I grew up in wasn't forgiving - a wheel slip could put you down a culvert or ravine in half a heartbeat.

I'm very glad Amazon has the 2013 edition on offer at £13.50 with free shipping, it should be here by Tuesday or Wednesday and I'm not leaving the driveway until I've had a chance to use it. 

OK, reversing into a bay - no problem (drives my husband insane that I can back the people mover into the garage but he can't). Likewise parallel parking (whew, thought I'd missed something there!), and what sounds like a 3-point turn.

But WHOA!!!

Reversing around a corner???!!! How did I miss that one?! (I was taught that is crazy-dangerous because you can so easily run into a cow, your gran, over a child...) Seriously, we have to back around a corner? I have never since getting a license in 1968 ever reversed around a corner. 

Oh dear. 

Not. Feeling. Optimistic.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Reading The Essentials of Driving gave me the impression the examiner would be ok with some things like the hand-over as long as control was clearly able to be maintained but it's great to hear you confirm that. And luckily I've never been a wheel slipper - my dad shouted that one right out of me:mmph: (He shouted a lot of potential habits out of me, lol, my examiner told me I was the most careful driver he'd ever seen. He never met my dad, who could turn a herd from the cab of the PU just with one shout) The terrain in the area I grew up in wasn't forgiving - a wheel slip could put you down a culvert or ravine in half a heartbeat. I'm very glad Amazon has the 2013 edition on offer at £13.50 with free shipping, it should be here by Tuesday or Wednesday and I'm not leaving the driveway until I've had a chance to use it. OK, reversing into a bay - no problem (drives my husband insane that I can back the people mover into the garage but he can't). Likewise parallel parking (whew, thought I'd missed something there!), and what sounds like a 3-point turn. But WHOA!!! Reversing around a corner???!!! How did I miss that one?! (I was taught that is crazy-dangerous because you can so easily run into a cow, your gran, over a child...) Seriously, we have to back around a corner? I have never since getting a license in 1968 ever reversed around a corner. Oh dear. Not. Feeling. Optimistic.



Well I'll let you know definitely when I take my test. Glad your DVD will be here soon. Well with the reversing my instructor said they'd probably only ask you to do one. And if it's parallel the they give you plenty of room. Yeah and the other is a 3 point turn, forgot what they called it lol. But yes they do back around the corner. It obviously backing on the left hand side and it's like on a back street. When my instructor asked me to do it, he made sure we were on a back road with minimal traffic. I myself don't ever remember having to back around a corner either. I'm assuming it's backing around a corner to park?. I have another lesson Monday so I'll what the reasoning behind it is.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> ...yes they do back around the corner. It obviously backing on the left hand side and it's like on a back street. When my instructor asked me to do it, he made sure we were on a back road with minimal traffic. I myself don't ever remember having to back around a corner either. I'm assuming it's backing around a corner to park?. I have another lesson Monday so I'll what the reasoning behind it is.


I am really curious to hear what the reasoning is on that myself. My husband and I decided we would hold off on the instructor led lessons until I'm a bit further along so hearing what yours has to say would be very interesting. They don't do things over here without a reason so there has to be something to it.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah no kidding... When I find out I'll let you know and keep you updated.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

So I asked my instructor about reversing around a corner. He said because of UK small roads, they want you to be able to reverse around the corner, left side, if your need to change direction like road closure or something.

He also reassured me that you would not be counted against for hand over hand turn. Only if you lost control of the car.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> So I asked my instructor about reversing around a corner. He said because of UK small roads, they want you to be able to reverse around the corner, left side, if your need to change direction like road closure or something.
> 
> He also reassured me that you would not be counted against for hand over hand turn. Only if you lost control of the car.


(forehead smack) Of course! Oh boy, I'm going to have to really practice that. My poor husband!

Thank-you for finding that out. Oh boy, I'm really going to have to practice that!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I know right... I thought oh well that makes since. You know after I realised it wasn't for parking it wasn't so bad.lol Plus you take the reversing pretty slow ensuring your constantly checking your surroundings.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

I take my practical tomorrow!!!! Eeeekkkkk!!!! My instructor says I'm ready just wish I can shake these nerves.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> I take my practical tomorrow!!!! Eeeekkkkk!!!! My instructor says I'm ready just wish I can shake these nerves.


:fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: :fingerscrossed: !!!


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Good luck! Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Late to the party, as usual, and have a question... which theory books do you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend one study to learn the ins and outs of the highway code?

I've got a copy of the revised 2007 edition but having read this thread from the beginning, I'm a little uncertain that this will cover everything I need to know before I get behind the wheel... as a Canadian, I am entitled to exchange my BCDL in (and pay £50 on top of that) for a UK license and have done so, but have yet to sit behind the wheel of a car here in the UK - I may end up being a chauffeur for my husband and father in law at Christmas when they go 'round the pub on Boxing Day... (hubby is blind so cannot drive and I'm just as happy with a Tango to drink as I am with a pint, so am the designated driver by default), so I'd like to be sure that I know the rules of the road... fortunately the car I would be driving has an automatic transmission (my "free" license is automatic only... I'd have to do a practical test if I wanted to upgrade to full).

I've got 25 years driving experience including 2 years of driving "UK style" in the Cayman Islands, so I am used to right hand driving.

Thoughts/suggestions on where to start? What about the DVD I've heard mentioned in the thread? 

Thanks!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Late to the party, as usual, and have a question... which theory books do you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend one study to learn the ins and outs of the highway code?
> 
> I've got a copy of the revised 2007 edition but having read this thread from the beginning, I'm a little uncertain that this will cover everything I need to know before I get behind the wheel... as a Canadian, I am entitled to exchange my BCDL in (and pay £50 on top of that) for a UK license and have done so, but have yet to sit behind the wheel of a car here in the UK - I may end up being a chauffeur for my husband and father in law at Christmas when they go 'round the pub on Boxing Day... (hubby is blind so cannot drive and I'm just as happy with a Tango to drink as I am with a pint, so am the designated driver by default), so I'd like to be sure that I know the rules of the road... fortunately the car I would be driving has an automatic transmission (my "free" license is automatic only... I'd have to do a practical test if I wanted to upgrade to full).
> 
> ...


2013 editions are practically a must because there have been several updates since 2007. I am loving _The Essentials of Driving_ and it is by far the best from the set (something like Complete Learner, etc, title on TSO) as it's readable cover to cover. I've only seen it on the TSO site but amazon likely has it because they have the others I'm about to recommend; not sure if you can buy Essentials as a stand-alone on either site. 

Next up is _The Official Highway Code_, third is _Know Your Traffic Signs_. (Hint, the highway code and traffic signs should be read cover to cover but are a bit of a snore. OK, a lot of a snore. Could be presented a lot better. A lot.).

The DVD set. Well, I'm glad I bought it but I'm having trouble with getting the theory DVD to open on my MacBook and the Windows XP standby. The hazards one is brilliant.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Will look online for the 2013 editions of the Code and Essentials.

I hope that you _didn't_ pay for _...Traffic Signs_, as it's available for free.

Thank you!


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Will look online for the 2013 editions of the Code and Essentials.
> 
> I hope that you _didn't_ pay for _...Traffic Signs_, as it's available for free.
> 
> Thank you!


Oh I know, so is the Highway Code. But between wearing trifocals and my printer it works out less hassle, and less expensive to purchase the print edition. I really don't read as well on screen as I do with hard copy, and the printer drinks ink like a wino!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah ha... I have a Kindle Paperwhite and the Kindle app for my iThings (iPhone, iPad and MacBook Air), so I just pinched a copy and and used the "send it to kindle" app on my laptop.... the print's way too small to be of any use to me on the Paperwhite (horrid greyscale), the screen on the phone too small, so the iPad is a good compromise.

Good luck to you on your tests!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Well ladies and gents I have taken my practical today for the first time and I PASSED!!!  I was sooo very nervous. How my test went:

I went in and waited for my name to be called. Presented my provisional and paper part. Then was asked to sign my name. I think this had to do with saying my car was insured but I was in my instructors car so I just signed.

Then we stepped outside and he asked me to read a number plate. I stumbled over the second letter as I said D but it could have been an O and my examiner said ok could be either D or O. Phew on to the next bit.

He asked me to sit in my car so I did and waited. He asked me a show me and tell me question. My show me was to turn on the fog lights. I said this as I did it. Turn the key, turn on the lights, press the fog button, the fog light will appear. 

He then said tell me how you know your tires are road safe. So I went on and said well make sure all your tires have the correct pressure and make sure there are no gashes or anything sticking in your tires. And he was like well and then I said oh you mean legally. You want no less than 1.6mm depth of tread and to check in the middle three quarters all around and then he said good. Phew another art down lol. 

Then he said he would ask me to do one backing manuever and then about 10 mins of independent driving. He also said at all times you will follow the road ahead unless the road signs direct otherwise. If I want you to turn I will tell you in good time. Oh know here we go. He asked me to pull up safety to the left several times and then to pull out when I'm ready. The manuever he asked me to do was to back around a corner and stay as close to the curb as I could. Well I botched this up big time. I had to wait forever because of cars coming, but I still took my time and even though I swung out wide I fixed it in the end after I backed around the corner. I thought I blew it then but just stayed calm and took a deep breath. I then didn't check after over taking a vehicle in which he did. I only checked my mirrors I didn't turn and look so I thought again I blew it.  but I just took another deep breath. My independent driving was to follow road signs. At one point I asked him do I continue to follow this sign as he was directing me a bit and he said yes continue to follow those signs unless otherwise directed, So I did. 

I don't think my test lasted the entire 40 mins, it was more like 30 mins. I had a total of 8 minor faults. One was for observation in backing around a corner, a few for mirror usage, a few for hesitating and then not using my hand brake. He wanted me to use my hand break more. Since I was testing in an automatic I didn't use it but twice and that apparently wasn't enough.


It was quiet in the car for most of the test. He tried small talk once when we were waiting at a red light and then I tried it once but he wasn't having it really. I had mentioned a tree following over in the road on Monday where we were driving and all he said was ok. So I closed my mouth and thought ok no small talk then lol. He seemed to be nice and a calm examiner and didn't really carry on a conversation until we had finished the test. 

On you tube if you search LDC driving school practical exam they have an exam driving test loaded it's like 6 videos. It will basically show what the practical will be like. Also you can search for show me tell me questions and other things like parallel parking, backing around a corner, backing into a bay, and a 3 point turn. Also there is a mock version of independent driving. These you tube videos really helped. Good luck on everyone's test.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Well done, congratulations! You're street legal now

And thank-you for such a great report on the test, this is going to be a great help (gulp, back around a corner. Oh dear) for those of us still preparing for the practical. Also appreciate the YouTube tips!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

No problem  yeah backing around the corner just gave me fits. My instructor told me if I hit the curb or if I was to far then I'd fail :/ not sure though as I thought those would just be a minor. So I backed way to wide around it then straightened the car and backed closer to the curb in the end haha just got a minor for observation.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

ddang said:


> No problem  yeah backing around the corner just gave me fits. My instructor told me if I hit the curb or if I was to far then I'd fail :/ not sure though as I thought those would just be a minor. So I backed way to wide around it then straightened the car and backed closer to the curb in the end haha just got a minor for observation.


I'm going to practice every single aspect of the test (especially the backing around a corner) until I could 'do it in my sleep'! I mean, if there are three different types of reversing possible on the practical, what are the odds backing around a corner would be the one on yours?!


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I'm going to practice every single aspect of the test (especially the backing around a corner) until I could 'do it in my sleep'! I mean, if there are three different types of reversing possible on the practical, what are the odds backing around a corner would be the one on yours?!


Yeah no kidding. I knew I wouldn't be asked to back into a bay so it was between 3 point turn, parallel, or backing around the corner. Out of those I wish I would have been asked to parallel. That is the easiest to me. Oh well


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to master backing around a corner or I can't park our car at home.

Just starting to study for the written test, I want both done before my year is up and my father in law officially retires as an instructor (although my driving makes him crazy).

M


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> I have to master backing around a corner or I can't park our car at home. Just starting to study for the written test, I want both done before my year is up and my father in law officially retires as an instructor (although my driving makes him crazy). M


Lol, I'm sure you do just fine  just keep practicing.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> I have to master backing around a corner or I can't park our car at home.
> 
> Just starting to study for the written test, I want both done before my year is up and my father in law officially retires as an instructor (although my driving makes him crazy).
> 
> M


I think it's a guy thing, my driving makes my husband crazy too. Come to think of it, my son isn't keen on my driving either 

How are you organising your study?


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought the newest official study book at the bookstore and the official iPhone app


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats on passing! That is great news. My instructor hasn't said anything about using the handbrake except at a pedestrian crossing.


----------

